
Show HN: 250 Free Content Templates, Easily Make Your Next 1000 Posts & Articles - Bjarnee
https://vumiu.com/dynamic-content-templates/
======
saaaaaam
“Sick of reading really terrible barely literate listicles on Medium? Wish
that content marketers would up their game? Guess what! We’ve made it even
easier for people to write mindless clickbait! And we’ll try to sell it to you
too!”

~~~
Bjarnee
That's funny! But I hardly think these templates will be responsible for
destroying the Internet. If you are a great writer you probably don't need
templates, or you will be able to turn even the crappiest template into
something interesting. If you are a beginning writer/blogger, templates can be
a starting point to explore different kinds of writing, and may be what makes
you write even on days you feel you have nothing to write about (whether you
should or not is up for debate). In time, you may become a better writer
because of it. Or not. Anyhow, the templates are free to use or not use.

------
alok-g
This looks very interesting. However, I am not sure if I understand how would
I best use this. Are there examples on how to best use? Apologies if this is a
very naive question.

~~~
Bjarnee
The general idea is to read the template, and jot down your own ideas below.
You can also try to question whatever ideas you have with questions, or just
read the stuff in the sidebars to see if you get more ideas. I see these
templates as a starting point, and then you can go on and research your
article as needed. I can record a video in a week or two showing how I would
use it, but hopefully people will use these in different ways :-)

~~~
alok-g
I look forward to the video. :-)

------
Bjarnee
Let me know if you want more templates or have any questions

------
codyogden
Great resource. Thank you!

~~~
Bjarnee
Thanks :-)

